# any spey casters out there?



## jeubank3 (Oct 2, 2007)

i just got a 8wt spey setup for Christmas, and i was wondering if anyone else dabbled with the long long rods? i figure they would be great for surf fishing flies. if you do, do you use an overhand cast or a true spey? 

james


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Just moved down here and I am a huge fly fisherman as well as all around fisherman. I also have a spey rod. I was thinking it would be fun to try for Pompano in the surf with a sand flea imitation or something of the sorts. Never fished for them yet, but plan to be there with my Spey rod when they do show up. All else fails I can put a sand flea on a hook and heave it out there with the Spey. Anyone have any suggestions or past experiences please share.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll be out after my first pompano on fly when they start showing up. The 'pompano rocket' flies are really nice, and I've heard they work really well. They resemble a pompano jig in profile and action. I've tied up a few to test out before and I like them.

Here's a link on how to tie it:

http://www.warmfly.com/smf/index.php?topic=276.0


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Those are nice flies -- the rockets. First one I ever tied. Last one too but that's not important.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I will have to get the vice out and tie a few. Always have fun tying new patterns. Maybe Ill see ya out there. Ever need someone to fish with let me know.


----------



## jeubank3 (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks for that link. i'll be at st joe state park with mine in april, now it's time to make my arsenal.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh yeah, be sure to put a bunch of epoxy on the over the eyes/thread. Itgivesa nice round "head" for the fly and makes it look good.

Here's a pic I found online:


----------



## DJD (Nov 21, 2007)

I have several spey rods, used them for Steelhead fishing when I lived in British Columbia, I fished with them a few times at Fort Pickens when the current was moving through pretty good and hooked one red fish. I have not tried one in the surf yet, let me know how it goes.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Need advice on purchasing some new fly line for my spey rod for surf fishing. I have an Orvis 12 1/2' 7/8 wt rod. The only experience I have with it is fishing in Alaska for salmon and fishing in Michigan for steelhead/salmon. I used the one spool of floating line I have for it when fishing before. I am thinking of getting the Rio Skagit Versitip fly line. I dont know what grain to get though. Any advice on fly lines for surf fishing would be appreciated. 

Thanks,

Russian


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *JoeZ (1/31/2009)*Those are nice flies -- the rockets. First one I ever tied. Last one too but that's not important.


Why?? Were you a Super Glue candidate??:doh

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic280665-3-1.aspx


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi there 



Saw your post on the Spey rod. I have 2 Spey rods 6 weight and 8 weigt 14 feet. Those I have used for outsize browns and salmon. One thing for you to note. When you are using a proper Spey line you need to keep it on the water to load the rod. This can be a pain in the neck in the surf. If you go for an overhead cast which is the way to go in the surf - you put on a regular fly line but now you overline substantially. On a 8 weight Spey rod you can put up to a 12 weight conventional. On Rios homesite there is a good explanation on this written by Simon Gaweworth. 



Jonas


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah I figured an overhead cast would be the ticket. Right now I have WF floating line on it and was thinking of just using that. I will have to check out that article thanks for the advice.


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

On Spey lines

The first site is Spey lines explained

http://www.rioproducts.com/photos/file/Understanding Spey lines 2008.pdf

The second a recommendation on Spey lines for various rods and the weight of lines if you go overhead

http://www.rioproducts.com/photos/file/2009 Spey line recs.pdf


----------

